# Newsletters > Balthasar Gracian's The Art of Worldly Wisdom >  Aphorism #64 Avoid Worry.

## Admin

Aphorism #64 Avoid Worry.

Such prudence brings its own reward. It escapes much, and is thus the midwife of comfort and so of happiness. Neither give nor take bad news unless it can help. Some men's ears are stuffed with the sweets of flattery; others with the bitters of scandal, while some cannot live without a daily annoyance no more than Mithridates could without poison. It is no rule of life to prepare for yourself lifelong trouble in order to give a temporary enjoyment to another, however near and dear. You never ought to spoil your own chances to please another who advises and keeps out of the affair, and in all cases where to oblige another involves disobliging yourself, Âtis a standing rule that it is better he should suffer now than you afterwards and in vain.

More...

----------

